# Braided lines



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Yea but the hot t is the wrong way... look at the stress on that supply line...
> 
> *also... braided supply lines for dish washers have been known to explode... do I use them yes but copper tubing is better....*
> 
> ...


It's the National code but they modified some stuff for this province. So it's mixed.


I've never seen a dishwasher braided line explode. Do you know what caused it? I know cleaning products under a sink will corrode the braids. I've replaced a few because they started to fray and I tell my customers not to store products there and I give them an article to read.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> It's the National code but they modified some stuff for this province. So it's mixed.
> 
> 
> I've never seen a dishwasher braided line explode. Do you know what caused it? I know cleaning products under a sink will corrode the braids. I've replaced a few because they started to fray and I tell my customers not to store products there and I give them an article to read.


I’ve seen two braided dishwasher supplies fail. Both were at the 3/8 nuts. One serves as my line for flushing out stops that get buildup in them.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

The one I seen burst in the middle... talking about supply lines... guy was getting black oily gunk throughout his house.. on hot side... turns out rubber in supply hoses going to hot water tank were breaking down causing this stuff to go everywhere.. just cut them out and replaced with copper... put a sediment faucet cold inlet and hot outlet ... flushed out the tank and water lines... got it to near none in the time I was there.. just incase you come across it..

I put the sediments in incase I'd have to use vinegar or citric to flush out the whole system

Also read fine print on supply lines they say change every 12 years


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

One for Tango Pour vous

One for everyone else


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I checked my van and I have 4 different brands. None of them say to replace them after 12 years. Only one stated a guarantee against defects for 25 years.

I wonder if in Ontario they have stricter rules about those or maybe they are cheaper??


.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve only seen three braided lines go bad and leak that weren’t touched. I’ve had them go bad because Hercules first installed it and shredded the gasket, sediment buildup, someone kinked it so bad it can’t be saved.

The three that did leak on their own were two dishwashers both were under the dishwashers leading me to suspect due to stress on it during installation along with time of the stress. But I can’t prove that, both were yanked before I got there.

The third was a stool supply that froze and burst.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Who knows man... but the one I took the pic of was a brass craft aswell usually the better quality product I guess... 

Let's see if we can get some state side fellows to chime in and we will see... 

I'll stop by the depot on my way home and take a pic of the ones there

I've seen toilet supply's sheer off at the plastic nut plenty of times... the one I did see where dishwasher it burst in middle... not to say someone kinked it before hand years back


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I have only 2 brasscraft speedways left and I just want to toss them out. Once tight you think your'e done. Nope, there's a lot of play and you got to crank on them more and it feels like cross thread but no. Complete crap.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

It's all junk bud... Chinese scrap turned into parts for our plumbing system


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’ve only seen the water heater braided lines burst, I think both times were right in the middle of the line.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I’ve only seen the water heater braided lines burst, I think both times were right in the middle of the line.


Those are approved here, but usually only handyhacks use them.

IIRC, California code says water and gas lines cannot be ridged.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Those are approved here, but usually only handyhacks use them.
> 
> IIRC, California code says water and gas lines cannot be ridged.


True, I think homeowners use the steel braided water heater lines. I use the stainless steel corrugated flex lines.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> True, I think homeowners use the steel braided water heater lines. I use the stainless steel corrugated flex lines.


Those are what I remember seeing 18 years ago! FUDGE!!!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Those are what I remember seeing 18 years ago! FUDGE!!!


These are the ones you probably remember. The copper ones, you bend them once and if you’re not dead on and try and reposition them they’re already work hardened and they’re trash.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Years ago when I ran a shop in L.A. I had a cold water Braided flex,
start to come apart, turns out that in that house the line came out before 
the PRV so it was running at 150 + psi on a Moen kitchen faucet, over the 
years the on/off water hammer caused the Braid started pulling off the barb


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> True, I think homeowners use the steel braided water heater lines. I use the stainless steel corrugated flex lines.


The steel corrugated flex lines are the top notch best..

I am presently in the middle of a mess because we used the brass craft black braided hoses on water heaters from about 2010 through 2015..... They used to be good back in the 90s but I think that they are now made in China and are total crap now.....

They were actually more money than copper ones which we passed on for these black ones...(my mistake) .. after about 3 years they began to break down and put the black specks of rubber into the hot side of the plumbing system... The high levels of chlorine in the water system attacked the hoses....

we have been going around changeing them out for free whenever we go back to a customers house and installing the Stainless steel corrugated ones....which are actually a lot better . Occasionally someone will call to tell me they are having issues on a 9 year old heater and I know what it is instantly.... 

Brass craft is supposed to re-imburse me for the hoses so we have been saving them up and are now at about 350 of them in various sizes. in a 
50 gallon drum......

What seems odd is BRASS CRAFT has not pulled them from the shelves yet and you can still buy them at Lowes..... I think someone will eventually start a class action lawsuit over this its just a matter of time.... so they are playing dumb....

The only good thing about this mess is most heaters around here last about 9 years and the problem is resolving itself......as they are being changed out


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> True, I think homeowners use the steel braided water heater lines. I use the stainless steel corrugated flex lines.


Those are my favorite supply lines for water heaters.


I haven't seen a braided line fail, other than what opensights already mentioned - overtightened gasket just shredded.


Dishwashers my biggest failure that i see is some sort of crack on the solenoid valve assembly.


----------

